# Litto and I



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

Went up to the Outlaw and met Litto Gomez, awesome guy, great event!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cool hope you got some great cigars...


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

These events look awesome, I gotta hit one sometime! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks uncharacteristically empty there! Nice score!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great Guy! Great cigars! I love events. It gives me a chance to meet more board members.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Great Guy! Great cigars! I love events. It gives me a chance to meet more board members.


I couldent agree more


----------



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

Most of the people were outside or in the lounge, but there were still a ton of people there.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice .....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I bet it was a blast! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Great Guy! Great cigars! I love events. It gives me a chance to meet more board members.


No argument here. One of the best in the industry.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pic. Looks like you had a nice haul.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure wish I could've been there! Looks like a great time.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I would love to go to a Litto event..thanks for sharing


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you the same person that said that things were tough for your family and couldn't make ends meet?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Are you the same person that said that things were tough for your family and couldn't make ends meet?


I just read that thread also about his tough times! Times must be tough!!!Only one box!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Are you the same person that said that things were tough for your family and couldn't make ends meet?


Guess its all about priorities ... standing in a room with Litto can effect your decision making. :redface:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Are you the same person that said that things were tough for your family and couldn't make ends meet?


check it out

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t26488-i-need-some-thoughts-and-prayers.html


----------



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

I didnt buy the box, it was a gift given to me.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

OzPod said:


> I didnt buy the box, it was a gift given to me.


If I remember correctly Smoky Balls gifted this to OzPod.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice gift!


----------



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

JonDot said:


> If I remember correctly Smoky Balls gifted this to OzPod.


Nailed it.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pic and great smokes!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

?????????


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet man seems like a nice guy


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice gift and good luck to you and your DAD!!!


----------

